# Chuff sensor for Aristocraft 2-8-0



## Icequeen (May 11, 2013)

Please don't get angry at me for asking, but I have been looking for 2 hrs and can not find anything on how to make the chuff sound work on my 2-8-0.. I am using a Phoenix P8 and a Crest Revolution. I can get all the other sounds to work or at least I think they are working but when the train moves there is no chuff???? Please help someone, Thanks  If someone would like to call me 267-664-3735


----------



## rmcintir (Apr 24, 2009)

There are two Aristo 2-8-0s, one is I think 1/24 scale the other is 1/29. The 1/29 one is similar to the Mikado I have and has no Chuff sensor but I can't confirm for certain that the newer 2-8-0 does not. According to Greg's website: http://www.elmassian.com/trains/motive-power-mods-aamp-tips/aristo-motive-power/consolidation it looks like the loco provides a variable voltage to the sound card (i.e. motor speed), not a chuff sensor.

If there is no chuff sensor in the loco, you will need to configure the P8 to use variable voltage input (i.e. what the motor gets).

Good luck.


----------



## Icequeen (May 11, 2013)

I don't know if it is the old or new one.. It is the 1966 Road Number...


----------



## Totalwrecker (Feb 26, 2009)

There are 2 styles of 2-8-0 by Aristo, the first is the Delton Classic C-16, it was redone with a belt drive and had no sensor, I put an Optical sensor in mine, but I don't use Phoenix.
Aristo also made a modern 2-8-0 and I don't think it has a sensor either.
My guess is the Phoenix uses motor speed to set the chuff. 
John


----------



## Icequeen (May 11, 2013)

Does that have to be programed into the board from a PC or from the hand held?


----------



## Icequeen (May 11, 2013)

I am sorry guys. I feel so stupid... I thought I researched this really good


----------



## Greg Elmassian (Jan 3, 2008)

I've replied to you by private email.

Two options, autochuff or add a chuff trigger.

(I gave a lot more details in my email).

Greg


----------



## Treeman (Jan 6, 2008)

I normally use a reed switch and a rare earth magnet on a tender wheel. The timing will not be perfect, but it will start and stop with the movement of the tender.


----------



## lotsasteam (Jan 3, 2008)

I used a dremel tool with a metal cutter to drill 3 evenly spaced holes in the back of the last driving wheels and glued the Radio Schack mini magnets flush with the wheels ,on the bottom right in the midline of the axle i glued a reed switch on a piece of styrofoam (thin) on a thin piece of foam to follow the axle side by side movement
works great and even in slow it produces an almost 4 chuff!


----------



## Paul Burch (Jan 2, 2008)

That side to side movement of the axles can be a problem. They can move so much that they can get the magnets far enough away from the reed switch for it not to work. I ended up putting narrow sleeves on the loco axle to somewhat limit the side to side movement. Perfect four chuffs. Bit of a pain to do but engineering wise it has worked great on the two locos I did in August 2011. Putting a couple magnets on a tender axle would certainly be the easiest. Might not give a perfect 4 chuffs but pretty close.


----------



## Greg Elmassian (Jan 3, 2008)

I cut a wedge out of a nylon washer(s) and snap over the axle, shim the axle that has the magnets on the driver. Easy, no disassembly, and now your reed switch is at a fixed distance. 

Limiting travel on just one axle does not cause any problems.

Greg


----------



## bdp3wsy (Mar 14, 2008)

Greg, you always have those neat tricks up your sleeve. Worked great on the first try. Thanks Jack


----------

